# The Inflatable with no Keel



## jono (Jan 7, 2007)

So I have this inflatable kayak (something like this) that I find very useful for fishing and stuff. It's a top quality yak accept that it has no keel. I thought that some big T-molding stuck on with marine caulking might do the trick, but I have been unable to find any molding that fits the bill. There is a small boat that is sold in Japan that has a keel that would work. 

I also thought that maybe a rigged keel on the back would work but I'm not sure. Is there anybody out there who has any ideas for me. I'm all ears. This boat is going to be awesome for quick trips and also for guests, but right now it is barely usable. Any suggestions would be welcomed. 
JONO


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

Howabout a PVC pipe attached to the bottom with a sheet of plastic/rubber held on by rubber cement to either side of the pipe (sort of like a sling). 
One end can be closed by velcro tabs so you can remove the pipe when you want to deflate.

This 'yak works well for you? That Seylor was my first yak. Used it a few times but didn't like how the wind and current pushed it all over the place. Or maybe that was just operator error....<LOL>.


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

IMHO I think glueing anything to the bottom would be a bad idea. The first thing it gets caught on would tear the boat easily. I would suggest rigging up something that could be tied on or strapped on like wolfva suggested. Even with this setup, if you have something rigged up under the yak and you run on top of something, it could push through. Maybe use the PVC idea but attach it from the top somehow with a rudder off the back.

 Man, I love custom fabrication. 

My best idea yet - Go to home depot and buy those foam rubber flooring pieces that interlock together. 2'x2' square I think they sell it for exercise areas and garage floors. Fairly durable stuff. Cut it into 1/2 to 1" strips and glue them on end along the bottom of the yak in one or two rows. They should adhere pretty well and are soft enough to not push through the bottom and should safely tear away before tearing the yak. They also weigh practically nothing so you won't be adding any weight.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

what about some simple pvc outriggers?


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

I don't think the outriggers would help w/ tracking. They definitely would help out w/ stability and the ability to get in your way when you're fishing.


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

maybe a fixed in place tiller with a jury-rigged keel running under and the length of the Kayak


Good luck


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

Sell it and buy a real kayak.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

OBX_Nomad said:


> Sell it and buy a real kayak.


AMEN!

I wasn't gonna go there, but since someone did...

Ain't no WAY I'm going fishin' in a blow up toy. Too many ways to get sunk, literally. Drop a knife, snatch a mirro-lure or jig into the side, hit an oyster bank, crab trap...even a floppin' sail-cat could put you to swimmin'.

I think you are asking for trouble in stock form, any shade-tree mods will compund that. 

Good luck!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

yes, sell the blow up toy and buy a tupperware boat!!


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

What's a sail cat?

Another idea I had is substitute one of those foam pool noodles for the PVC, then just do whatever I suggested earlier; taper the ends so they won't catch on anything. When you run aground or hit something it'd just harmlessly crush flat and shouldn't damage the 'yak any. Or, just buy a hard yak <LOL>.


----------



## jono (Jan 7, 2007)

Those are some great ideas guys. accept the selling it ideas. I don't like those. My main yak is an ocean kayak scrambler. it's awesome. this is my guest yak. I take it out instead of the scrambler sometimes because it's so light. it is actually pretty darn durable and I trust it can hold up to tackle and fish barbs. I've dragged it over clam shell islands with no damage at all. I'm probably going to go with the weight room flooring material idea. we'll see. Thanks again! Cheers!


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

There ya go, give it to the poor guests.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Railroader said:


> AMEN!
> 
> I wasn't gonna go there, but since someone did...
> 
> ...



I have a Sea Eagle inflatable that costs 5 times more than the pictured one. I caught a crab and I was going to use him for bait and threw him in the craft without a care in the world. Sure enough, the damn crab got trapped somehow and the side pincher punctured the kayak. At least the left and right are independent of each other. I had to make a landing and patch it up with a patch kit provided with the craft and repump. I had enough sense not to drift too far off land with it.

I now own a Hobie Outback and the Sea Eagle was a waste of money. Definitely don't recommend it if you want to go out little further.


----------



## jono (Jan 7, 2007)

Holy crap! 

that sucks about the crab thing. That would suck for one of my guests


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

jono said:


> Holy crap!
> 
> that sucks about the crab thing. That would suck for one of my guests



Don't worry about the guests. Think of them as potential chum.


----------

